# TNT Stuffed Mushrooms



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2010)

I love stuffed mushrooms as does my whole family. This makes enough for 8, but here it will be gone before I can blink so I plan to double it.
Original serving 8
remove the stems from 1 lb. med sized mushrooms, chop finely and set aside. Melt 2 Tab. butter in skillet and when foaming starts to subside, add mushroom caps and saute over med. heat about 2 min.Combine  3 oz, of cream cheese, 1 oz. blue cheese,mushroom stems, 2 Tab. chopped onion, and 1/4 tea. fines herbs.Mix well, stuff the caps dust with paprika and broil til bubbly.
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Apr 13, 2010)

That sounds amazing, Kadesma! We had some blue-cheese stuffed mushrooms at a semi-local restaurant that were really good. I think they had crab-meat in them too, not sure. I've slept since them.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2010)

Constance said:


> That sounds amazing, Kadesma! We had some blue-cheese stuffed mushrooms at a semi-local restaurant that were really good. I think they had crab-meat in them too, not sure. I've slept since them.


Thanks Connie, they are very good. Easy too.
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Kades, I have made many variations of stuffed mushrooms but I like the flavours in these - will certainly give them a try!  And I will make the original recipe for 8, but too bad so sad I will be the only one in my household that eats them!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2010)

Laurie,I love mushroom as do all of  my thundering herd So I'm always looking for new tasty ways to fix mushrooms.What's one of your favorites?
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 29, 2010)

I think this is one of my most favourite when it comes to stuffed mushrooms.

Take about 36 medium mushrooms, remove the stems and chop them up.  Scramble fry about 1/2 loose mild Italian sausage meat and the mushroom stems until the pink is gone from the sausage.  Sprinkle with 1 tbsp flour and mix it in.  Add 1/4 cup fine bread crums and 1/4 cup of pizza sauce.  Stir until mixture comes to a boil and take off heat.  Stuff mushroom caps and arrange on an ungreased baking sheet.  Sprinkle each cap with a little finely grated mozzarella and bake in 400 degree F oven for about 12 minutes.  Like a little mushroom pizza without the crust!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> I think this is one of my most favourite when it comes to stuffed mushrooms.
> 
> Take about 36 medium mushrooms, remove the stems and chop them up.  Scramble fry about 1/2 loose mild Italian sausage meat and the mushroom stems until the pink is gone from the sausage.  Sprinkle with 1 tbsp flour and mix it in.  Add 1/4 cup fine bread crums and 1/4 cup of pizza sauce.  Stir until mixture comes to a boil and take off heat.  Stuff mushroom caps and arrange on an ungreased baking sheet.  Sprinkle each cap with a little finely grated mozzarella and bake in 400 degree F oven for about 12 minutes.  Like a little mushroom pizza without the crust!


Thanks Laurie. I do one that is almost the same, just didn't try any pizza sauce. will do that it sounds great.
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 29, 2010)

If it's a "shroom and stuffed....Bring it on!!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 29, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> If it's a "shroom and stuffed....Bring it on!!


So, Uncle Bob, would you care to share a favourite method?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 29, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> So, Uncle Bob, would you care to share a favourite method?



Big "Shrooms.. Remove stems and chop fine...
Mix with some bread crumbs melted butter, Cajun/Creole or Old Bay seasoning....
Add lots of crab meat....mix gently...
Stuff caps....
Run them through the oven for jes a jiffy! 

Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2010)

In addition to crabmeat, I sometimes stuff large de-stemmed blanched mushroom caps with escargot (1 snail per cap) & cover liberally with garlic-parsley butter before shooting them into the oven for a quick broil.  Serve with a good crusty baguette to soak up all those terrific garlicy juices.


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> In addition to crabmeat, I sometimes stuff large de-stemmed blanched mushroom caps with escargot (1 snail per cap) & cover liberally with garlic-parsley butter before shooting them into the oven for a quick broil.  Serve with a good crusty baguette to soak up all those terrific garlicy juices.


Emmm sounds good. Thanks for the idea.
kadesma


----------

